# Field points group, but broadheads won't, and already Paper Tuned



## bozeman01 (Sep 18, 2008)

Ok...where to start. First off, I feel I'm fairly competent at bow tuning. I have an older Browning that I set up and tuned and groups perfect...field points and broadhead group the same as well. These are with Easton Super Slam XX78 arrows. Well I just got a Bear Element and made the switch to carbon arrows. I can group field points exceptionally well, in fact Robbin Hooded an arrow tonight at 25 yards. And I know really doesn't mean the bow is in tune, but shows I'm consistent. *Anyways, when I put the broadheads on, they won't group....so I can't even begin to tune them further and get them to group with the field points.* I tried both Muzzys and Thunderheads, with the Muzzys being slightly better. I did the spin test....if you printed this page out, the tips will stay in the center of an "O" at this font size. Also, I don't think I have fletch clearance issues (2" Blazers with the cock vane OUT) because if I did, I don't think I could group the field points so well, correct? I did try to line up the blades with the vanes, but also read somewhere there's no proof that this "tuning" works...and I didn't see any changes. Shooting at 40 yards just to try and see the flight, the field pointed arrows appear to fly great...the broadheads not so much it, looks like at about 20 yards they do a sharp turn downward and to the right - to varying degrees, which is probably causing the poor groups.

I did paper tune the bow prior to all this mentioned above...

The Specs:
Draw weight: 65lbs (the Browning I mentioned is 70lbs, but this Bear at 65 lbs draw weight is much harder to pull - anyone else experienced this?)
Arrows: Gold tip 29.5" 7595 (according to Gold tip tech support, this was the spine that I needed for the arrow length)
100 grn field points/broadheads
Ripcord fall-away rest
2" Blazer vanes (I fletched around a 4-degree right offset)


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Won't group as in not with field points? Stay close, 20 yards. Shoot field points to establish point of impact. Shoot broadheads at same target. If off, down and right as you say, make slight, real small, adjustment to rest, left, and move rest up or nocking point down, very small movement. Under normal conditions these tiny movements will blend your field point and broadhead groups.

"the Browning I mentioned is 70lbs, but this Bear at 65 lbs draw weight is much harder to pull - anyone else experienced this?"

All bows are not created equal. Cam configuration has a lot to do with this - soft cam, hard cam, etc and possibly angle of limbs. Also, how the bow fits can make drawing seeming quite different - more difficult. Those of us that have for years shot the normal limb postion were quite perturbed with the BowTech and their very hard cam configuration. As compared to the non-parallel limb bow set to 60 pounds the parallel limb BowTech bow set to 60 pounds felt more like 70 pounds (Note; BowTech later came out with their Smoothie cam). The Pearson Z34 feels just the opposite. Set to 70 pounds it feels more like 60 pounds. 
My two cents.....


----------



## bozeman01 (Sep 18, 2008)

Sonny,
Yea, that's how I finished tuning that Browning. My problem is before I get to that point I need to groups...field points, and broadheads. Field points group nicely....but I have broadheads all over the target...one to the right, left, and below the fieldpoint group....once I get a broadhead grouping, then I can tweak things and bring the groups together....but I need the broadheads to group.....Could I be having a clearance problem with the fletching and not notice it with the field points...but show up with the broadheads? Is there a good way to tell? SOmething to put on the fletching to see any contact marks?


----------



## wblackfin (Nov 28, 2006)

Any small aberrations when the arrow comes off the rest will be magnified by broadheads. Yes there can be small issues in arrow flight that don't show themselves with FPs but cause havoc with broadheads. Broadheads make your bow much less forgiving. Even issues with form may not show up with FPs but are seen with BHs. 

To check for contact put lipstick on the fletching, then look for traces of it on the rest. Just my .02


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Lipstick works for finding contact. Smear on vanes facing the launch arm.
??? Did you try bare shaft paper tuning?

We just had a somewhat experience. The launch wasn't falling fast enough. Field points would correct theirselves and grouped nicely. Fixed broadheads didn't fair too well.


----------



## bozeman01 (Sep 18, 2008)

thanks guys. I'll try the lipstick. I didn't have any contact issues with that ripcord on my last bow, but then again that bow was a lot slower. I don't think I can adjust that ripcord any...I don't know if I tightened the lead going to the bus cable if that would help or not. I'll try that this weekend and let you know. Also, no i didn't try bare shaft paper tuning....interesting idea, may have to try that as well. Thanks again.


----------

